# Enclosure glass tracks help.



## BrettJ (Feb 24, 2019)

Built our first enclosure with my son this weekend. Happy with the result. 
However, i cannot fix into place the headrail on the cowdry plastic tracks. 
Bottom is no issue using the predrilled guides for nails. The top does not have any holes for the small brads.
What do others here do to fix it in ? Pva wont hold it. Any suggestions please?

*nevermind the brass vents. (Leftovers from old renovation)










Just noticed my boys idiotic face. Lol.
Ignore the goblin. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 25, 2019)

Last time I used these in a DIYS build I used 5 minute Araldite .

I think Liquid Nails will work too.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Feb 25, 2019)

Last time I made enclosures (years ago). I'm pretty sure I pre-drilled some small holes, for nails.
And then used PVA.

But let me know what you ended up doing, as I'm building some more in the next coming weeks.


----------



## BrettJ (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the replys. Will take on advice and post results here. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Feb 25, 2019)

I think I used liquid nails on mine.


----------



## BrettJ (Feb 25, 2019)

Mick666 said:


> I think I used liquid nails on mine.


Thinking on going that way thanks Mick.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve64 (Feb 25, 2019)

I drill holes in the actual grooves, alternating left and right sides, and nail them with something similar to what you would have used on the bottom. Just tap the nails in almost flush with a punch. The only time the glass will actually touch the nail head is when you remove the glass for cleaning. Liquid nails is great but there can be a lot of weight pushing on that glass when your fast asleep at night.


----------



## BrettJ (Feb 25, 2019)

Steve64 said:


> I drill holes in the actual grooves, alternating left and right sides, and nail them with something similar to what you would have used on the bottom. Just tap the nails in almost flush with a punch. The only time the glass will actually touch the nail head is when you remove the glass for cleaning. Liquid nails is great but there can be a lot of weight pushing on that glass when your fast asleep at night.


Ahh yes great! Now that you point it out glass is never touching the top of head rail guide. 
Thank you i will drive a few in alternating sides. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Liquid nails plus brads does the job top and bottom


----------



## rvcasa (Feb 26, 2019)

I've built for my son's too. 
But I reverted the tracks...

I screwed-in the top track, so there's no chance of glass touching screws. (only when removed, foe cleaning etc.)

I've used Araldite on one cage and Liquid Nails on another. 
And always on bottom track so there's no screws to catch/damage glass. 


Also, to enable air flow...
(hot air rises and therefore exits through top) the vents on one side should be lower to bottom of cage and on the other side up high near top, (as yours), but fewer, as you want to keep some hot air in. 

I published the graphics and photos on DIY section some time ago...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EddyFade (Mar 1, 2019)

I used a 5-flute countersink bit to make a deep enough shampfer for a small hinge screw to seat itself completely flush, glass shouldn’t touch it if it’s countersunk deep enough.


----------



## BrettJ (Mar 2, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> Liquid nails plus brads does the job top and bottom


This worked perfectly thanks. 
Drilled 6x 1mm holes with a micro drill and pinvice through the middle and knocked them in no issues. 
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

